# Will Mbuna eat Chaeto?/Is it safe?



## CheekyGoblin (Feb 9, 2020)

I currently have a forest of chaeto in my salt tank and want to see if my mbuna can eat it?


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

I honestly thought this post said Cheeto. That changes the context


----------

